# Varadero calling!



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay so abot 2 minutes ago I saw my suspected female call! It was soft but the bubble was huge! I'm so siked first till I heard a frog call in person! 

And today they are 5 months old!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Rob! The Varaderos have become my favorites small frog, very bold and outgoing, super pretty, and the sweetest little call going all day. What's not to love!

Good luck getting some courtship now, Richard.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks! He has been traveling everywhere and both him and the other one like a little moss clump. They go in there every day. Also before I saw him call he was squeezed between two brom leaves and then the other fallowed! The other is still in that same spot!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice would love to see pics


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats Rob! Hope you were wrong on the other one too so you get a pair!! Lets see some good, top-down pics now to try and help with sexing.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, I will try to get pics but no promises. they are sneaky when the camera comes out, but they like the video camera for some reason?!?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Get yourself a frogging tube. That's the scientific name for it. A clear plastic tube about 1.5 inches diameter. You slowly bring it down right over them and coax them into it. They don't even seem to see it because it is clear. It took me all of 2 minutes last night to catch both Solarte froglets out of a well planted 50 gallon viv. The second one stood there and watched me capture her brother and still didn't try to escape when it was her turn. Put them in a deli cup and made em pose for me. Had them back in the viv before mom and dad even figured out they were gone. 99.9 percent stress free and they are still as bold as can be today.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

He was calling like crazy this morning. Awesome Easter present! Also the other one was following him!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice! I like the following part! That could be a good sign!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Easter indeed. Hope you have a pair.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats i remember when my vara called. Good luck!!! Mine calls every day for the last 6-7 months and still no eggs =/ but its still cool


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats! I am still waiting to hear mine call.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Congrats, I can't get my males to stop calling lol I've got one that's exceptionally loud and he calls every morning. He doesn't wake me up, but he keeps me awake after I'm up haha. I hope you find some eggs soon 

-Chris


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wahoooo! Courting! Wahoooo! 

They are up against each other at the end of a brom leaf. The male has been calling non stop since he got close to her. It is an amazing sight!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Would love some audio. Maybe a shorty youtube vid?

edit NM Der, just looked on youtube and found it. Neet call.


----------

